# Surform plane blade



## Cedar fly (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm looking for a replacement blade for a old surform plane, but I'm not sure what brand. It's about 2in. Wide and 10in. Long. Anyone know where I can get one and for a good price? The blade just sides on the front and screws.


----------



## keystoneart (Jan 2, 2009)

*Surform Blade replacement Location*

Google "Surform Blade" It will give you several websites that sell replacement blades. one I saw was Amazon.com. The make of the plane you have looks like a Stanley model. Good Luck I also checked out on Google "Stanley surform replacement blades" It looks like your 10" blade is there. Also, you may find blades on ebay.


----------



## Cedar fly (Feb 14, 2011)

I appreciate the info keystoneart. I tried eBay and it was mostly new blades, but I'll check amazon. Thanks


----------



## 1066vik (Feb 18, 2011)

home despot and sears sell them.
you can either get the OEM Stanley replacement blade or I think Buck Brothers makes them now as well.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Ace carries them. If local store doesn't have, they can order. Auto guys use that style on bondo so I suspect auto store probably carry also.


----------



## Cedar fly (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. I will most likely use amazon. Homedepot didn't have the 1 5/8 x 10.


----------

